# Schnittke Concerto Grosso No.2



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Am I hearing things? Around 4 minutes in the 2nd movement. Out of nowhere he introduces a rock/pop drum beat and piano I think. I'm not criticising it I just think it is incredibly audacious, but I don't listen to much mid/late 20th century music apart from Ligeti and Glass.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, that's what I hear and it's one of my favorite parts of this work. I like this one better than #1.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try the 1st symphony. And make sure you duck when he throws in the kitchen sink!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of his violin sonatas includes snatches of _La Cucuracha_. I wondered if this was an ironic reference to Trotsky's murder in Mexico City but you can never really tell with Schnittke.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

The second movement of his Concerto Grosso No. 1 contains, among other things, a perfectly tonal canon, tone clusters, Alberti basses on harpsichord, and a tone row that begins with the B-A-C-H motif. The whole thing can induce the sonic equivalent of whiplash if you're not careful!


----------

